# Looking for Hatchling Leopard Tortoise - Southern California



## itty06 (Aug 1, 2018)

I would like to purchase a baby leopard tortoise. I live in Southern California. Does anyone know a breeder who has them besides ordering online? 

Anxious to get everyone's advice and help.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 1, 2018)

@Will has some very nice leopard babies or sale. He's down near San Diego.


----------



## poppygirl (Aug 7, 2018)

itty06 said:


> I would like to purchase a baby leopard tortoise. I live in Southern California. Does anyone know a breeder who has them besides ordering online?
> 
> Anxious to get everyone's advice and help.


 
Are you still looking for Leopard Tortoise? I have 2 that I'm trying to find a home for. They are about 7 months old and they need a good home.


----------



## Minority2 (Aug 7, 2018)

itty06 said:


> I would like to purchase a baby leopard tortoise. I live in Southern California. Does anyone know a breeder who has them besides ordering online?
> 
> Anxious to get everyone's advice and help.



Is there a reason why you'll trying to avoid ordering online?


----------



## itty06 (Aug 9, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> Is there a reason why you'll trying to avoid ordering online?


It just seems a little weird to me, unless I get a recommendation for a good and respectable website to order from.


----------



## itty06 (Aug 9, 2018)

poppygirl said:


> Are you still looking for Leopard Tortoise? I have 2 that I'm trying to find a home for. They are about 7 months old and they need a good home.


Hi. Can you email me some more info [email protected]. Please include how big, what they are eating, do you have both parents and some pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Minority2 (Aug 9, 2018)

itty06 said:


> It just seems a little weird to me, unless I get a recommendation for a good and respectable website to order from.



The tortoise vendor review section is chock-full of feedback from customers on the forum regarding what their interactions and experiences were with various online retailers/breeders and of their operations.


----------



## poppygirl (Aug 9, 2018)

itty06 said:


> Hi. Can you email me some more info [email protected]. Please include how big, what they are eating, do you have both parents and some pictures. Thanks.


There are pictures on this site in introductions, poppygirl. I don't have the parents, I got them from a neighbor whose torts had eggs which hatched. She gave me two but I don't have the space or right equipment to take care of them.


----------



## itty06 (Aug 11, 2018)

poppygirl said:


> There are pictures on this site in introductions, poppygirl. I don't have the parents, I got them from a neighbor whose torts had eggs which hatched. She gave me two but I don't have the space or right equipment to take care of them.


i wasn't able to find the picture s if you can send them or a link to the introductions. Thanks.


----------



## poppygirl (Aug 13, 2018)

itty06 said:


> i wasn't able to find the picture s if you can send them or a link to the introductions. Thanks.


----------



## poppygirl (Aug 13, 2018)

itty06 said:


> i wasn't able to find the picture s if you can send them or a link to the introductions. Thanks.



My friend's neighbor has 4 she has been fostering, but needs to find them a home as well. Same age, some smaller than mine.


----------



## poppygirl (Aug 14, 2018)

itty06 said:


> Hi. Can you email me some more info [email protected]. Please include how big, what they are eating, do you have both parents and some pictures. Thanks.





itty06 said:


> i wasn't able to find the picture s if you can send them or a link to the introductions. Thanks.


Were you able to see the pictures?


----------



## itty06 (Aug 15, 2018)

poppygirl said:


> Were you able to see the pictures?[/Q





poppygirl said:


> Were you able to see the pictures?


yes i believe we've been emailing about it as well.


----------

